
Show HN: StartupBlueprints.io – Get a startup idea emailed to you every day - jonnygoodwin
https://www.startupblueprints.io
======
jonnygoodwin
Thanks for checking out Startup Blueprints, a free newsletter where you'll
receive a startup idea every day. This is just a side project and I am excited
to commit to this!

Just a little disclaimer about this service: Creating a startup is not just a
matter of implementing some fabulous initial idea. An initial idea is just a
starting point. That's it. It should not be an assertion of the final product.
After testing and iterating, most startups don't end up anything like the
initial idea. The point of StartupBlueprints.io is to get you thinking. To
encourage you to start. Don't get hung up on the idea. Pick one and start.

